

SatNOGS – DIY Satellite Groundstation - MichaelAO
http://www.diyspaceexploration.com/satnogs-satellite-groundstation/

======
keenerd
I see they are still using a diplexer instead of a second rtl-sdr. We are in a
magical age where multiple SDRs cost less than the plumbing to make a single
SDR do double duty.

